# Suse 10.2 und KNetworkManager - automatisch verbinden



## Biergamasda (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo erstmal 

Ich hab da so ein kleines Problem, und zwar ^^

Ich hab zwei W-LAN Netzwerke die ich verwende, eins zu Hause, und das andre in der Schule. Nun möchte ich nicht jedes mal, wenn ich mit dem W-LAN verbinden will, mein Passwort eingeben. Leider ist dies zur Zeit notwendig. Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, das Passwort so zu speichern, um beim Systemstart automatisch mit dem W-LAN netzwerk vebunden zu werden.

Hab schon gegoogelt, gesucht und was weis ich, aber nix gefunden.

MFG Masda

PS: Verwende KDE


----------

